# My Baby Brownie



## Ringer (Dec 29, 2008)

Brownie has been sick. I thought he was better tonght as he was drinking water. I just went to check on him and he is gone. I am inconsolable! I was going to take him to the vet tomorrow. Now I could kick myself for not going today. I loved him so much and he is now at the bridge. Sweet dear boy who would play ball all over the porch, rolling it everywhere. 

How do you recover from so much love? I hope someone is up/ Please help me.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm terribly sorry. I saw Brownie's thread earlier today and was worried about him. I was out for the evening so didn't see his Rainbow Bridge thread until now  I'm so sorry you had to find Brownie in his cage like that. Any way they leave us is terrible. I've lost two very beloved bunnies, and everyone's different, but it took me a long time to recover from both. Cinnabun died almost 7 years ago and his absence is still very obvious to me, Tallulah died last May and I think of her often throughout the day. I know how the pain can engulf you. Cry as much as you need to over Brownie. Do whatever makes you feel a little better. Do something nice for Ringer. 

Also, don't be too surprised if you feel a little differently about Ringer (and your other bunnies, if you have them) for a while... When Tallulah died, it was like all my emotions were tied to her and I had a hard time feeling much for my two other rabbits, even though I loved them. Soon enough, the love will return.

I don't know what else to say, but feel free to PM me if you want to tell me about Brownie or how you're feeling... Several forum members here let me pour my hearts out to them. It's good when the person you're talking to understands how important your bunny was to you.

Binky free, Brownie!


----------



## Ringer (Dec 29, 2008)

I was sobbing sp loud that Ringer got upset and was running all over her room in fear. She knows something is awfully wrong. I went to Brownie's cage and said goodbye and petted him. His fur is so soft, he's a rexie. He isn't that cold so it must have just happened.

Boy life is hard. My mom died this year and now my beloved Brownie is gone. 



My husband will bury him tomorow morning. I want him in the back so I can put a marker out and plant the prettiest flowers over him. I loved him more than I even realized.


----------



## Ringer (Dec 29, 2008)

Are there balls at the bridge? Brownie was the best ball player ever.I want to picture him rolling a big pink ball all over the grass, runing after it and playing hard. 

Brownie fathered 13 babies. They went to good homes but I wish I had one of them now.They were just as sweet as he was. But five of the babies didn't make it. Brownie is reunited with them now. Binky free all you sweetpies. I loved you all. 

I am glad I held Brownie late this afternoon. I petted him and he knew he was loved. And he did have good apple flavored water tonight. These are little things, but they comfort me. 

I don't know how Iwill sleep tonight. This is hard.


----------



## Ringer (Dec 29, 2008)

There has been no sleep/ I cry every time I lay down. It's just hard to believe I am actually writing in this thread. My bunnies were always so healthy and bouncy. I used to read here and thank God it wasn't me. Well it can happen to anyone. Just run don't walk to the vet if your bunny isn't well. He had recovered a few times from illness and I thought this would be the same. I was wrong. I was going to get husband to drive him with me tomorrow but it was not soon enough.

Maybe Brownie couldn't have been saved anyway. Somethng struck him hard. 

I will never forget his sweet soft furry body running after me as I passed him in the family room. The way he would play and jump over me if I laid down to play with him. Running all over the porch with his ball. He loved to eat everything. Lettuce, parsley a few cherrios here and there, his pellets. Oh and his dried fruit. Loved that!

This is hard and I think I am in a bit of shock.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I know one day I will lose mine and I will be devastated. I wish there was something I could say or do to help ease the pain you are in.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss. :hug: I was reading his thread last night. I went to bed right after he started drinking again. I'm sorry to hear about his passing. 
Binky free and roll that ball all over the place at the Bridge, Brownie :rainbow:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry.

Binky Free at the Bridge:rainbow: Brownie.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Ringer wrote: *


> How do you recover from so much love? I hope someone is up/ Please help me.


I know how you feel. I bet most, if not all, of the people on the forum know how you feel, too. We've all lost our beloved pets, and sometimes, non-pet owners will just tell you to get over it and that "it was just a pet". They don't understand how you feel. It will hurt for a long time, I know. I still cry for our two dogs and my cockatiel that passed away over a year ago. I still miss them. The pain and sadness will go away in time. 

For now, you should mourn. After that, just think back to all of those special times you had with Brownie. Sometimes, it really helps. Just remember, Brownie is safe and pain-free at the Bridge. He'll be waiting for you when it is your time to pass. Don't think of it as a goodbye. Brownie is still there with you, just in your heart and memories. 

If you need to vent or want someone just to listen, my PM box is open. :hug:


----------



## animal ry (Dec 30, 2008)

:cry4:so sorry for your loss R.I.P:tears2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Ringer wrote: *


> Are there balls at the bridge? Brownie was the best ball player ever.I want to picture him rolling a big pink ball all over the grass, runing after it and playing hard.


I am so sorry for your loss.ink iris:

Yes there are! Toys of all kinds, I know the buns I lost this year are having a grand time throwing baby keys around, shredding phone books and munching on banana chips and chewing toilet paper tubes of orchard grass hay. I can't say I know exactly how you feel but I do know what it is like to lose a heart bun, its rough. 

Like it was said, Brownie will live on in your heart and memories, you will eventually laugh at some of the silly things he did when he played with you.

He knew he was loved and is doing binkies at the bridge, hitting on all the cute does and telling all the buns what a wonderful bunny slave you are.


----------



## Ringer (Dec 30, 2008)

Tonight I came in the house and half expected Brownie to come leaping over to me to get a pet. Then I realized he wasn't there. I had been doing fairly well all day but I started in with the sobbing again. 

I keep asking him to send me a sign that he is OK. The other night in bed I had my arms crossed in front of me and I swear I felt a warmth inside my arms. Maybe it was him trying to sooth me. 

Little gentle Brownie. Who could ever know that one could love a bunny this much? Most people think they are jusrt animals in a cage like at the zoo. If they only knew what they were missing! A house rabbit has it all over a hutch rabbit. I want to rescue all of them from their outdoor prisons. 

I feel such an emoty space. Do you all think I should look for another bunny or wait? Ringer is looking all over for him. She seems confused. 

I know I want another rexie. I need to feel that soft fur again. They are getting harder to find.


----------



## Baby Juliet (Dec 31, 2008)

My little PuffBall just died minutes ago. Just shy of 2 months. Both its litter mates died at one month. I expected it to make it but I guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 31, 2008)

I am so sorry!


----------



## Ringer (Dec 31, 2008)

Sweet Baby Boy.


----------



## Ringer (Dec 31, 2008)

Taken last January Brownie Prince of Kindness and the lord of the rexoes


----------



## Ringer (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry Baby Juliet. God takes the sweetest ones to be his angels. I know how you feel. 5 of Brownie's babies died last Christmas. But he had 7 more that survived. I wish I had kept one. 

It has been a depressing set of two christmases. The babies and now Brownie. sigh


----------

